# Brompton corrosion



## Brommie4Eva (6 Oct 2018)

Hello 

I am brand new to cyclechat.net and was wondering if there is a dedicated Brompton area on here ?
Specifically, I was looking for advice regarding corrosion on my raw lacquer Brompton I have owned since April 2017.

Regards

Mark


----------



## Kell (8 Oct 2018)

Welcome.

There's not a dedicated Brompton area as such, but this folding bike section is populated by a lot of Brompton owners.

I had heard about problems with the RAW Lacquer bikes, but I can't give any more advice on that.


----------



## 12boy (8 Oct 2018)

Where is the corrosion? Naval jelly reacts with rust and forms a shell that doesn't allow more rust to form. If Brompton's lacquer finish is actually shellac it is alcohol soluble and can be removed with that. Shellac can be applied in layers and the amber version might cover problem areas fairly well. It can be purchased as dry crystals or premixed, which here in the US is usually clear, amber or garnet.


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Oct 2018)

There are A few dedicated areas on Facebook which are well used.


----------



## Drago (11 Oct 2018)

Lacquer on bare metal is always a nightmare, as it lacks the necessary primer to promote adhesion. You can get clear powder coat, which is much better. No matter how perfect your Brommie may be when new, with this finish it will sooner or later become problematic.


----------



## rogerzilla (14 Oct 2018)

All clearcoat-over-metal bikes rust. Brompton paint is also worse than most - mine was bubbling and rusting within a year despite dry miles only. Get a proper wet paint job at Argos or Bob Jackson, pump the open tubes with rustproofer and it'll look good for a decade.


----------

